# PC3200 vs. PC3200U



## virusremoval (Dec 20, 2006)

What is the difference between pc3200 and pc3200u (I believe U stands for unbuffered?) Thank you. (Viruses, I know some things. Memory seems to escape me)


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

U stands for unbuffered RAM like is used in home desktop PC's: http://www.crucial.com/kb/KBSearch.asp?SearchTerm=unbuffered&Category=&go=go


----------

